

PrintToPeer networks your 3D printer so you can build your own bot farm - fudged71
http://techcrunch.com/2014/05/09/printtopeer-networks-your-3d-printer-so-you-can-build-your-own-bot-farm/

======
mschuster91
Better idea for bigger shops (or printer owners who have someone always at
home): allow "remote usage" of the printers.

Assume I have either an object constructed out of lots of parts or I want a
relatively cheap object produced in mass. Instead of me having to wait ages
until the whole job is finished, I can distribute individual parts/jobs to
printers in my neighborhood, pay the owner for the material and power usage,
and have my objects.

Printing As A Distributed Service.

------
deathworld
Never mind a bot farm, this is incredibly useful to anyone who has just one 3d
printer.

Normally I have to sit with my laptop plugged into my printer by USB for the
full duration of a print, which can be hours long. This lets you print from
wherever you want in the house, and cuts out the crappy slicing and print
hosting software you currently have to use.

If you can really print in 3 clicks like they say they can, I'll be sold.

~~~
collin128
I've seen it in action and it basically works as described. We have a makerbot
sitting in the middle of our office and it's awesome.

------
NIL8
Direct link: [http://www.printtopeer.com](http://www.printtopeer.com)

------
Vendan
Free, open source alternative: [http://octoprint.org/](http://octoprint.org/)

Has most of the same features, and is working on slicing as well

~~~
fudged71
We use Octoprint as well, but it didn't meet our needs. We needed makerbot
support and connecting multiple printers to one Pi. Cloud slicing was an
obvious answer to us, and allowed us to provide a common API for these
printers.

I can send you a pre-release demo if you are interested.

~~~
Vendan
No thanks, I prefer open source for my open source printer, and esp. dislike
the idea of relying on the cloud to make the software work.

